# 1964 Impala Who has best prices for original seat covers with cloth insert original?



## Lots_a_lows (Apr 9, 2008)

*1964 Impala Who has best prices for original seat covers with cloth insert?*

I am looking for who has the best prices for the original style seat covers with original pattern inserts and I also need my door panels redone on my 64 Impala 2dr non SS bench seat. I already have carpet, headliner, package tray, door handles. I will also be needing a complete light blue kit for my 66 in a while and also a couple of parts for the original red interior of my 63 too.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Ciadella interiors


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

best prices = best quality so in turn spend the extra buck on getting best


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hubbard impalaparts.com


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

1455.00$ for a full interior kit for my 68. (with sunvisor)
uffin:


----------



## mrbigdaddy12 (Feb 15, 2002)

slo said:


> best prices = best quality so in turn spend the extra buck on getting best


Thats right:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/products.php?id=51


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

or cars1


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

sinclair impala parts


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got mine from Ciadella. The guy who installed my interior had to re-sew a couple of areas of the seats, they were gonna come apart. He also said the material added that is hidden and tucked was cheap and that he would have used better stuff. The seat vinyl looked pretty decent. It came out looking real good though, I'm happy.


----------

